# Massey MIA or what?



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

Just wondering if anyone has heard from Massey lately? He is usualy an active contributor here.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

His last post,

Hey guys! Just dropping in to say I have not fallen off the earth quite yet. My new place of work does not allow me the freedom the last site did so I dont get to get online as much, and after sitting in front of a computer screen all day that is the last thing I want to do when I get home. I finally have 1 day off comming up this weekend and I am going to try to use it for some railroad building. Lets hope nothing comes up between here and there that keeps me from getting any train time in. 

From here, 
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?p=123637#post123637


No excuse...no excuse.


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

Thanks Big Ed,

I musta missed that, or just skimmed past it.


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

Still, massey has a cool layout design... i hope he gets some time off to work on that layout of his.. miss seeing progress


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

JohnAP said:


> Thanks Big Ed,
> 
> I musta missed that, or just skimmed past it.



when I said no excuse, no excuse.....I meant Massey.


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

still mia or not, it only takes a second to drop in and say hi


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

I haven't seen him on ethier. Cource, I'm barely on. Hey, isin't this the HO section!!!???


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

trainguru said:


> I haven't seen him on ethier. Cource, I'm barely on. Hey, isin't this the HO section!!!???



Yes it is.

Massey is an HO engineer.

By the way did you ever hear of spell check here?
If not, I will tell you how it works.
Real easy,......


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

big ed said:


> Yes it is.
> 
> Massey is an HO engineer.
> 
> ...


Sorry, I can spell the most complex words, but screw up onthe little ones.


----------



## gustovski (Jul 7, 2011)

trainguru said:


> onthe


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
there is another!!!:laugh:
yeah I do it all the time
I usually edit them out!


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I think it comes from the fingers not properly carrying out their instructions: the mind directs what to type and moves on, but the fingers say "Nah...I don't think so!" As for Massey, I'd keep in mind it's springtime, the ebb of train season. I have trouble finding time to get on right now, myself---too many sunny days and other pleasant distractions!


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Eye ave know klue vut uerr talcing bout!


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

i hvae no cule waht yuroe tlaknig aobut etiher


----------



## fotoflojoe (Dec 31, 2011)

Scott wins that round.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

You see, the hmuan mnid is a fnuny tihng. So lnog as the frist and lsat lteters are crorect, yuore biran wlil see waht it epxcets to see and you can raed it jsut fnie. Dnrik up my firends........


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

That's bullfrog snot, Scott!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

KO, I thguoht I dluow tel uoy wonk tuoba lleps kcehc. KO?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Everything is so much clearer now!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

big ed said:


> KO, I thguoht I dluow tel uoy wonk tuoba lleps kcehc. KO?


Translated,
OK I thought I would let you know about spell check. OK?



:laugh::laugh::thumbsup:



NIMT said:


> Everything is so much clearer now!
> View attachment 17259




I wonder what he thinks all those funny red lines are for when he is posting?


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks for the concern guys and I am still here. Today both the bosses are not around so I am going to try to get caught up on some stuff while I can and in between breaking computer stuff. 

Winter is not a very good time for my layout as the shed is way too cold and I dont like the cold. So when the weather gets nice and warm (like it is starting to here) I go and play with trains. My layout has not changed any I didnt get a chance to work on it a few weekends ago since I ended up working on a customer's car. She is my best customer but she has my least favorite car. Anyway I have not fallen off the caboose quite yet I will try to poke on here every now and again when my boss is not looking.

Massey


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

Good to hear.. you worried us sick!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Welcome back, Massey ... Glad to hear you're still hangin' on!

Now go play in the shed!

TJ


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

Instead of go to your room... its go to your shed!


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

LOL only problem is Im the Dad now and I dont get into trouble like that any more... that is unless I spend too much money on trains!

Massey


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

How old are your kid(s). Bet they will love your train layout if they dont already?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2012)

Too bad about the new boss demanding actual work and stuff...


----------



## manchesterjim (Dec 30, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Too bad about the new boss demanding actual work and stuff...


I just HATE IT when that happens!


----------



## gustovski (Jul 7, 2011)

NIMT said:


> Everything is so much clearer now!
> View attachment 17259


 NIMT!, that looks Russian!
and Massey I hope that you get time to work on your layout
I cant wait to see that when it is sceneicted< is this even a word?:laugh:


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

joed2323 said:


> How old are your kid(s). Bet they will love your train layout if they dont already?


My son is 6 and my daughter is almost 3. They both love the trains and my son has a couple of his own. He was allowed to play with them on a loop of track I made for him until he was having Thomas crash into his other engines. For now Daddy has a couple of new cars and Thomas stuff too. I will give them back to him later. 

He is making up for not having HO trains by trying to make trains out of his Legos. He wants me to buy some Lego trains. I just might do that but since I also collect Legos I could go crazy with lego trains.

Massey


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

Nice to see you back Massey! Must suck to actualy have to work for a living! :laugh:


----------

